# 2016/2017 new board hype!?!?!



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

So lots of new stuff is coming out next season, a couple overhauls i.e. the Yes. greats(remember reading about it, but maybe not...) and optimistic. Never Summer proto type-two, warlock, and 25. Burton bringing "pure-pop camber" boards (R-C-R?) trick pony overhall? Ferguson pro FA and gatekeeper and discontinuing a lot of their boards(barracuda)? rocker Arbor iguchi? 

Any of you gear freaks have your eyes out on something? Any boards/companies I've missed? Why are you so hyped on it?! I just don't want to be blinded by my type two hype :embarrased1:


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Always new gear to lust after. Gotta love it!

Already pulled the trigger on NS 25. Type two is mighty tempting but didn't want to get a quiver killer that would make a majority of my boards redundant. That's my lame excuse anyway. 

Keeping my eyes peeled for reviews on the new Flagship. I think it might be a bit more mellow than the current one but will wait and see. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

robotfood99 said:


> Already pulled the trigger on NS 25.


how?!?!? 10


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Saw a sample at the local dealer and put money down. @deagol and @buggravy did all the selling lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

Type Two and Twenty Five are boards I'll definitely pick up. Also doing the Signal Omni through their subscription program. Burton Skeleton Key is a consideration, especially since it seems like they're being made at Craig's, but ultimately I doubt I'll actually pull the trigger on it. If I was buying a board based just on looks it would be the BSOD, and I am curious to try it, but I also feel like it's a board that would want the slot that the 25 is already going to fill, and I know I really like the 25.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Yeah Capita has a lot of interesting stuff coming. I'm curious about the Kazu pro model the most. Also wondering how the Supernova might stack up vs. Custom X. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I think, haha, if you chopped the nose off the 157 SWIFT
& pasted it on the ass end of the 162 SWIFT.

That would make a sweet , twin-ish, slightly tapered, pointy @ either end, pow slayer 


TT


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

buggravy said:


> Type Two and Twenty Five are boards I'll definitely pick up. Also doing the Signal Omni through their subscription program. Burton Skeleton Key is a consideration, especially since it seems like they're being made at Craig's, but ultimately I doubt I'll actually pull the trigger on it. If I was buying a board based just on looks it would be the BSOD, and I am curious to try it, but I also feel like it's a board that would want the slot that the 25 is already going to fill, and I know I really like the 25.


signal is one brand I'm curious about but there is almost 0 info about them besides ETT on youtube. curious about the shape shifter, but it's only coming in a 153 so lost interest on that..


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Yes 420 Powder Hull.... 
Sort of the same 3D tip/tail thingy like the Yes 2020 and Arbor Iguchi..... but on a 420. So they were able to make it a bit narrower than the og 420 (which is super short & wide). Should be sweet.

Also Burton Skeleton Key and Skipjack. 

Any one of those suckers ^ should be sweet on an endless pow day...


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

F1EA said:


> Yes 420 Powder Hull....
> Sort of the same 3D tip/tail thingy like the Yes 2020 and Arbor Iguchi..... but on a 420. So they were able to make it a bit narrower than the og 420 (which is super short & wide). Should be sweet.
> 
> Also Burton Skeleton Key and Skipjack.
> ...


any info about the skeleton key? can only find info from evo's silent auction.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm eyeing the arbor iguchi rocker. I don't have a rockered board in my quiver. 

also eyeing the yes optimistic.

But I have a dupraz and I'd probably use that for powder days...

The rome mod rocker also looks like a ton of fun. 

bah.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

jae said:


> any info about the skeleton key? can only find info from evo's silent auction.


Mid-wide short pow/groomer stick, early rise to camber, mid flex, deep sidecut, mini swallow tail, blunted pow tip, some setback and taper. So basically, all the ingredients for a winner 

According to the B guys at the demo tent, it's sort of a cross between the Landlord and Fish.


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

I'm looking forward to filling a spot in my quiver.

I currently have a Custom Anniversary 158 which will be my board for serious riding (park jump lines, powder and general mayhem). I also have a 155 Aftermath which is my rock board, but also a fun stiff cambered charger with a narrow waist (think NAS type board).

That leaves a quiver slot for either a pow stick or a fun board. I'm leaning towards the latter because I favor do everything boards and I have some friends who aren't as good at snowboarding.

I'll be warrantying an Antler that delammed, and I can either keep the replacement or sell it for something else like Endeavor BOD or Mod Rocker... decisions decisions... Thoughts on a fun all mountain freestyle board preferably with good edge hold and deep side cut so it handles well when riding with slow friends?


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

I am most hyped on the return of the Ride Timeless.

The new design looks like the ultimate groomer destroyer: camber, damp aluminium topsheet, 12m radius on the 167. Feelin' it.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

was given a new NS proto mini for my son. 
It is much nicer than his evo mini. 
Sucks we are in east coast and no snow. Maybe this summer we will take a run to liberty university for a run on the fake stuff


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Alonzo said:


> I am most hyped on the return of the Ride Timeless.
> 
> The new design looks like the ultimate groomer destroyer: camber, damp aluminium topsheet, 12m radius on the 167. Feelin' it.


damn pictures don't do it justice, thing is sexy. stiff as shit?


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

poopresearch said:


> I'm looking forward to filling a spot in my quiver.
> 
> 
> 
> That leaves a quiver slot for either a pow stick or a fun board.



I need me a Funslinger to fill the fun board spot. If I can quell my freeride board lust, a 'slinger will complete me.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

robotfood99 said:


> Yeah Capita has a lot of interesting stuff coming. I'm curious about the Kazu pro model the most. Also wondering how the Supernova might stack up vs. Custom X.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A guy on Easierloungin just got one and posted a profile pic and specs. 

Topic: 2017 Gear Whore thread - EasierLoungin - Page 19


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

poopresearch said:


> I'm looking forward to fIling a spot in my quiver.
> 
> I currently have a Custom Anniversary 158 which will be my board for serious riding (park jump lines, powder and general mayhem). I also have a 155 Aftermath which is my rock board, but also a fun stiff cambered charger with a narrow waist (think NAS type board).
> 
> ...


Well, my first thought.
The pow board is the fun board.
There's nothing more fun than untouched lines.

Then I thought, maybe he doesn't get powder.
Seattle, ah yeah, powder board it is then.

We get the goods over here, haha.
That's all I want, powder boards.
All you need is a powder board, haha or 4.

I was lucky enough to ride a SWIFT this past winter.
It totally slays powder & rides groomers better than most non powder decks.
I had it in the park n' Shit too.

I would go full on dedicated pow slayer.
You can still ride everything else with a pow slayer, but you can't just slay powder on any old board.

That's just my line of thinking.


TT


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Brewtown said:


> Topic: 2017 Gear Whore thread - EasierLoungin - Page 19


Lol that thread and this one is quickly becoming hazardous to my fiscal health!


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

poopresearch said:


> I'm looking forward to filling a spot in my quiver.
> 
> I currently have a Custom Anniversary 158 which will be my board for serious riding (park jump lines, powder and general mayhem). I also have a 155 Aftermath which is my rock board, but also a fun stiff cambered charger with a narrow waist (think NAS type board).
> 
> ...


Mod Rocker is a great board but I remember it preferred to go straight (granted the model I rode was like 2014?). Very capable of playing around on, but more suited to big arcing turns and popping off stuff at speed. Also good in pow, but I'd guess you'd find some overlap with the purepop custom in your quiver. From Rome I'd be looking at the Agent Rocker, I'm not a big CRC fan but that was a fun deck. Definitely fits the bill for a playful all mountain powder capable ride. (I had the 2015 model so again there may have been some changes to the newer ones). If your more of a RCR guy I'd check out the Yes Jackpot, just an all around awesome board for playful all mountain freestyle. They bill it as a park board but its very capable everywhere as long as your not looking to haul ass. 

Another thing to consider would be one of these more freestyle oriented powder boards like the Sick Stick. I haven't been on one but it gets a lot of love on here and a buddy I ride with took one out on a slushy spring park day and said it was a blast. Just a thought.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I had such a blast riding one of my buddy's K2 Cool Bean this year, and another buddy's K2 Carve Air, so I can't wait to try out the new boards in their Enjoyer series next year. Specifically, the Party Platter and the 87.

Also would love to add the NS TwentyFive to the quiver as a replacement for the West.


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

Spent last week reviewing and testing next seasons kit, out of the ones I rode the 4 decks that were pretty awesome were the Capita Slush Slasher, Signal John Jackson the Lib Tech Mayhem and the Burton Branch Manager. Really disliked was the Nitro NUAT and wasn't fussed on the yes 20/20.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Lago Open Road. Hot damn.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

Nivek said:


> Lago Open Road. Hot damn.


Did you get the chance to ride either of his boards Nivek? Been eyeing both of them but can't bring myself to pull the trigger with such limited info available.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

NS 25 is gonna be dope and one of these days I won't be able to resist picking up one of those Capita Spring Break Tree Hunters. 

Other snowboarding companies still exist??? 

LOL!, But seriously I've owned tons of boards ovwr the years and only NS and Capita boards have stood the test of time in my quiver. All the rest come and go. I'm done. NS and Capita for me from here on out. Maybe I'll hop on something during a demo day at some point that will change my mind but until then it'll be a heavy dose of NS and Capita. 

I think I have 3 NS, 1 Capita, 1 Rome and my old rock board at the moment. 

Anyone want to buy a 164 Rome Notch Swallowtail in really good shape?


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

Wasn't that fussed when I tested the tree hunter which surprised me as I thought it was exactly what I was looking for. Had way more fun on the slush slasher and it was pretty good in powder.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Ah yeah, I also want to try the NS 25. Looks sweet.

I think they had it at the demo tent the other day, but I hadn't seen any specs so I didn't pay much attention to it.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

Got to test the new '17 Greats at the end of our season here at a ride along day with the guys at the shop I go to. Feels stiffer and a bit wider than the '16. But the '16 I rode was in a 152, and the '17 was in a 156, so may have played a part as well. But overall it was stiffer and a little wider.

I rode with the dude who demoed the new Optimistic. Dude was upset after cos he knew he was gonna end up wanting it lolll. Dude loved it, ended up hogging it the whole time haha. Based on his feedback & riding alongside him, the Opti railed turns and was super stable despite us riding in some mashed conditions. We did cross-crossing euro carves, and he was ripping them with it. Think he demoed a 159. He was about same height (5'7) but he had 20+ lbs on me (200 +lbs approx). May be a good thing I didn't try it either, cos I already have an FA for charging... Tho if that Ferg Pro FA is actually happening, may have to re-evaluate lol.

And my shop owner tried a few of the new Capita decks, and said the Kazu was the sickest. Another shop guy I spoke to said a similar thing. It's aggressive but a lot more fun than say the Capita Mercury (which i also got to try, super fun carving board but was iffy on the mid-wide waist width). 

And Bode Merrill's pro model for next yr apparently super aggressive esp the camber.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

F1EA said:


> Ah yeah, I also want to try the NS 25. Looks sweet.
> 
> I think they had it at the demo tent the other day, but I hadn't seen any specs so I didn't pay much attention to it.


+1 on the 25. I have been lucky to ride several NS boards the last two seasons and this one is a pow slayer.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

deagol said:


> +1 on the 25. I have been lucky to ride several NS boards the last two seasons and this one is a pow slayer.


It can't slay better than the SWIFT though, cause that thing really slays the pow.

I can't wait to see if Vince makes that SWIFT-ER haha, I hope so, it'll rip I know it.

The nose of the 62 with the nose of the 57 as the tail.


TT


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Timmy: I thought you hated the swift


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Brewtown said:


> Nivek said:
> 
> 
> > Lago Open Road. Hot damn.
> ...


I don't say hot damn about a board that I haven't ridden. AngrySnowboarder will have a full review of it, all I'll say till that drops is I'm getting one, and it basically makes my whole quiver, save park decks, irrelevant. Funny what happens when a rider that versatile works directly with one of the best engineers in the industry. I didn't ride the Double Barrel, but AS will have a review on that as well.


----------



## SteezyRidah303 (Oct 5, 2010)

I had a chance to ride the new GNU space case if your into freestyle...ifs XCT opposed to this years [email protected] wo its a more agressive Camber dominant profile that is a little softer than this years. It was a little soft for huge hits but a monster in the jib park


----------



## SteezyRidah303 (Oct 5, 2010)

Nivek said:


> Funny what happens when a rider that versatile works directly with one of the best engineers in the industry. I didn't ride the Double Barrel, but AS will have a review on that as well.


Lago is starting a company?!?!?!?! :surprise:


----------



## Tuan209 (Dec 26, 2008)

Nivek said:


> I don't say hot damn about a board that I haven't ridden. AngrySnowboarder will have a full review of it, all I'll say till that drops is I'm getting one, and it basically makes my whole quiver, save park decks, irrelevant. Funny what happens when a rider that versatile works directly with one of the best engineers in the industry. I didn't ride the Double Barrel, but AS will have a review on that as well.


Do you know if there will be differences between the 15/16 vs 16/17 models :surprise:?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

SteezyRidah303 said:


> Lago *has started* a company?!?!?!?! :surprise:


Fixed that for ya. This was year one. '17 is year two.



Tuan209 said:


> Do you know if there will be differences between the 15/16 vs 16/17 models :surprise:?


I do not know. With how little he put out this year I myself would wager they are the same for next year.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Nivek said:


> I do not know. With how little he put out this year I myself would wager they are the same for next year.


So people should take advantage of the end of seasons deals and snag themselves a full quiver for $600, then tell me if it's worth shipping to NZ :embarrased1:

Snowboards - Lago Snowboards


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

robotfood99 said:


> I need me a Funslinger to fill the fun board spot. If I can quell my freeride board lust, a 'slinger will complete me.


I haven't ridden the ripsaw profile. There are some things I like about CRC profile, but after 25 years of camber, I find it difficult to get past the wide knees thing. Does the ripsaw profile work well with tight knees? Otherwise, I really like what NS does and what they are about. A downsized type two could also be a good fit. I want something that will float, ride switch and also be fun at lower speed. My current boards prefer going fast.



timmytard said:


> Well, my first thought.
> The pow board is the fun board.
> There's nothing more fun than untouched lines.
> 
> ...


Swift looks like a sick board, but I'm ambidextrous. Anything highly directional feels restrictive to me. As much as it's nice to be pretty decent at switch, we are in a golden age of directional boards, but they don't suit me. I do want something that floats for sure though.



Brewtown said:


> Mod Rocker is a great board but I remember it preferred to go straight (granted the model I rode was like 2014?). Very capable of playing around on, but more suited to big arcing turns and popping off stuff at speed. Also good in pow, but I'd guess you'd find some overlap with the purepop custom in your quiver. From Rome I'd be looking at the Agent Rocker, I'm not a big CRC fan but that was a fun deck. Definitely fits the bill for a playful all mountain powder capable ride. (I had the 2015 model so again there may have been some changes to the newer ones). If your more of a RCR guy I'd check out the Yes Jackpot, just an all around awesome board for playful all mountain freestyle. They bill it as a park board but its very capable everywhere as long as your not looking to haul ass.
> 
> Another thing to consider would be one of these more freestyle oriented powder boards like the Sick Stick. I haven't been on one but it gets a lot of love on here and a buddy I ride with took one out on a slushy spring park day and said it was a blast. Just a thought.


As mentioned above, CRC boards seem to be a bit looser than I prefer (generally) and the wide knees rather than tight knees feel weird. I do love the float. The 2016 Agent Rocker has less rocker and might be a board I like. Yes Jackpot is probably more my style. How does it fair in pow? Can't be too bad with the 4mm of rocker in the tips... I can float my 155 Aftermath in the Baker backcountry, so I'm sure I could keep the Jackpot afloat 

Interesting suggestion about the freestyle pow boards. As long as I could find one that carved well, that would be really fun.


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

Nivek said:


> I don't say hot damn about a board that I haven't ridden. AngrySnowboarder will have a full review of it, all I'll say till that drops is I'm getting one, and it basically makes my whole quiver, save park decks, irrelevant. Funny what happens when a rider that versatile works directly with one of the best engineers in the industry. I didn't ride the Double Barrel, but AS will have a review on that as well.


Do you know when the AS reviews will be up? I'm looking forward to them.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

What is this wide knees/tight knees stuff?


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

linvillegorge said:


> What is this wide knees/tight knees stuff?


On a cambered board, many folks (myself included) will pull their knees towards each other while carving. You can see what I'm talking about this video below. It's been my experience that boards with pronounced rocker between the binding actually carve better when you hold your knees wider apart, thus forcing the tips the engage more.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Boards with a lot of rocker, you need to keep pressure on both contact points to remain locked in a carve. If you shift your weight (or get bumped too much) from the front and rear, you loose a lot of grip because if you shift weight to the rear, the front contact comes off. This is why it's better to have a "wide" stance (keeps weight a bit more evenly centered). Also, why they feel very lively and easy to initiate turns with.

Boards with a lot of camber you can drive each contact independently; you can shift your weight around much more without loosing much grip, because both contacts remain on the snow. This is why you can get away with narrower stances or going through bumpy stuff. This is why they feel more locked in and takes some "technique" to initiate turns.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

poopresearch said:


> As mentioned above, CRC boards seem to be a bit looser than I prefer (generally) and the wide knees rather than tight knees feel weird. I do love the float. The 2016 Agent Rocker has less rocker and might be a board I like. Yes Jackpot is probably more my style. How does it fair in pow? Can't be too bad with the 4mm of rocker in the tips... I can float my 155 Aftermath in the Baker backcountry, so I'm sure I could keep the Jackpot afloat
> 
> Interesting suggestion about the freestyle pow boards. As long as I could find one that carved well, that would be really fun.


I guess I've never paid attention to what I'm doing with my knees, but you do steer the board differently with CRC. I'm not really a fan either unless there's fresh snow, but that was still a good board. 

I can't comment on pow performance for the Jackpot, I live in the Midwest and only get out west once a year so my pow days are limited. What I can say is its pretty damn soft in the tips, but stable between your feet. I think it would be very capable for what you're looking to do, but it's not a board I'd throw in the bag when I only have a week on a real mountain. 

I'd also be taking a hard look at the Assassin. I loved the Villain (carving performance was unreal for a park board) and hear nothing but good things about that board. Powder freestyle seems to be what it's all about.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

poopresearch said:


> I haven't ridden the ripsaw profile. There are some things I like about CRC profile, but after 25 years of camber, I find it difficult to get past the wide knees thing. Does the ripsaw profile work well with tight knees? Otherwise, I really like what NS does and what they are about. A downsized type two could also be a good fit. I want something that will float, ride switch and also be fun at lower speed. My current boards prefer going fast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


while I haven't ridden the slinger, I did ride the type two (which pretty much is the same thing but stiffer? might be wrong ) but it didn't ride like a typical crc board as the camber runs past the bindings. with my current board I have a 24 stance (the last pegs?) just to engage the camber more, and I really have to ride wide. didn't have to ride like that on a 157 type two, i think it was a 22 stance. I remember I didn't have to really engage my knees as much as the board was just fun. the rocker is a lot smaller than typical rcr boards, but it's still there, once in a while you forget that and will get a twitch from the board to remind you. it's been so long since I've last ridden it that I can't really say more. seriously try to demo one. I'm curious about your opinion on the ripsaw profile from the camber guy.


----------



## boardingschool (May 17, 2016)

I want a swift so bad, that board looks perfect for me - but with size 13/14 feet and a need for at least 165cm length/26.5cm waist the thing is just too damn small. Really sucks. Hell, I found a couple limited run NS swallowtails in the back at salty peaks that looked so awesome, but with a sub-26cm waist it's not even worth it. I learned the hard way 26.5 is the minimum I can get away with.

Would be super rad if they made a X version of the swift.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

timmytard said:


> It can't slay better than the SWIFT though, cause that thing really slays the pow.
> 
> I can't wait to see if Vince makes that SWIFT-ER haha, I hope so, it'll rip I know it.
> 
> ...


We have a series of tapered boards in the works TT, that I believe will be right up your alley.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

boardingschool said:


> I want a swift so bad, that board looks perfect for me - but with size 13/14 feet and a need for at least 165cm length/26.5cm waist the thing is just too damn small. Really sucks. Hell, I found a couple limited run NS swallowtails in the back at salty peaks that looked so awesome, but with a sub-26cm waist it's not even worth it. I learned the hard way 26.5 is the minimum I can get away with.
> 
> Would be super rad if they made a X version of the swift.


I hear you boardingschool. We'll have a board in the series I just mentioned to TT that is going to fit this bill.


----------



## boardingschool (May 17, 2016)

Awesome, I am super stoked for that!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

poopresearch said:


> Do you know when the AS reviews will be up? I'm looking forward to them.


I believe drop one is beginning of June. Couple weeks.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

The Chairman said:


> We have a series of tapered boards in the works TT, that I believe will be right up your alley.


Sweet, love hearing that.
Judging by the comment you left for boardingschool
I have a feeling it is gonna be FAT.

Cool cool, I like those wide ones.
They are not slow edge to edge.
Everyone should reach for the wide models @ the demo tent, doesn't matter which model.
You can always switch it back up if you don't like it.

You won't though, especially if you've ridden one before.
They are just more powerful than the regular widths.
You'll notice it.

TT


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

timmytard said:


> Cool cool, I like those wide ones.
> They are not slow edge to edge.
> Everyone should reach for the wide models @ the demo tent, doesn't matter which model.
> You can always switch it back up if you don't like it.
> ...


I notice a big difference with even modest differences in waist width. Wider boards take more significantly more effort to get on edge. On the other hand they are more stable and float a bit better.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Just adding width doesn't make a board better for the majority of riders. To make it good for 90% of riders it has to be a whole package of things together with the width to make it good. I like both. Gimme a stiff cambered deck with a 24.8 waist and a deep sidecut, crusher. But I can also get on just as well with something with a 26.0 waist and 8.2 sidecut. But, you take that board that rocks with 24.8 and just change it to 26.0 and leave everything else alone, garbage for someone that isn't a 12 or up.


----------



## boardingschool (May 17, 2016)

On the other hand, for those of us that are truly big-footed, it's nice that at least SOMEBODY still makes a good range of wide boards - NS kinda stands alone in that regard. And holy shit, nothing is worse than a company talking up a "wide" board that ends up being 25.8-26.2 waist width. Nice try, that waist width is mid-wide, not actually wide! Most boardshops don't even understand what a truly wide board is. Hell, I would rather ride my 1998 Fatbob than many of the midwide boards that get labeled as wide. At least I can carve the fatbob without booting out! My biggest issue these days is finding bindings that fit size 13/14 snugly without having weird pressure points from jamming my boots into something too small.

Having never ridden a non-wide NS, I gotta give it to them - their wide boards RIP, and the heritage X I have is easily the most maneuverable board I've ever had the pleasure of riding. I find myself snapping into and out of supertight carves in crud and chop without even trying.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm curious, how many brands have you actually ridden in the last 6 years?


----------



## boardingschool (May 17, 2016)

Nivek said:


> I'm curious, how many brands have you actually ridden in the last 6 years?


Mervin (Skunk ape is wide enough, but I've had a few mervin products through the years and don't like how they feel plus I've had serious quality issues with them)
Rossignol
k2 (make boards that are wide enough but I don't particularly like the feel though I only rode a turbo dream recently)
head
Yes

The only one I really need to still check out is Jones I think, though I really am quite comfortable just continuing with Neversummer and maybe a furberg thrown in there. Maybe a capita supermacho? IDK. My main issue is matching length (165-169 my preferred length) with width. Sometimes you can get a 26.5ish waist width out of a manufacturer but then the damn board size maxes out at 163ish. I ride fast and quick, almost never switch, and I go for whatever is steepest. I need both width and length for that (though my XV wide split at 164cm long and 26.2 ww just barely works out but that's because I've got the normal binding adapters and between the plates and the pucks I get like an extra inch of height which allows my heels and toes to clear the snow, plus the early rise rocker helps it float like a longer board. This is the only rossi that I've actually been able to ride decently with my big feet. I've got a 163w angus that is definitely too narrow.)


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

boardingschool said:


> On the other hand, for those of us that are truly big-footed, it's nice that at least SOMEBODY still makes a good range of wide boards - NS kinda stands alone in that regard. And holy shit, nothing is worse than a company talking up a "wide" board that ends up being 25.8-26.2 waist width. Nice try, that waist width is mid-wide, not actually wide! Most boardshops don't even understand what a truly wide board is. Hell, I would rather ride my 1998 Fatbob than many of the midwide boards that get labeled as wide. At least I can carve the fatbob without booting out! My biggest issue these days is finding bindings that fit size 13/14 snugly without having weird pressure points from jamming my boots into something too small.
> 
> Having never ridden a non-wide NS, I gotta give it to them - their wide boards RIP, and the heritage X I have is easily the most maneuverable board I've ever had the pleasure of riding. I find myself snapping into and out of supertight carves in crud and chop without even trying.


Dude, it sounds like you and I are similar in size and riding style, and I am amped on next year's Ride Timeless 167. That thing looks to be a beast.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

The Chairman said:


> We have a series of tapered boards in the works TT, that I believe will be right up your alley.


mid season release or next year? teasers? :wink:


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

Nivek said:


> Gimme a stiff cambered deck with a 24.8 waist and a deep sidecut, crusher.


With you on that hundo percent. As stable as a mid-wide board feels at speed, i personally dont have as much fun compared to a tighter waist width. To each their own, as always I guess.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

boardingschool said:


> Mervin (Skunk ape is wide enough, but I've had a few mervin products through the years and don't like how they feel plus I've had serious quality issues with them)
> Rossignol
> k2 (make boards that are wide enough but I don't particularly like the feel though I only rode a turbo dream recently)
> head
> ...


Check out some Nitro boards, their wides are WIDE. The pantera and magnum both come in massive sizes the team wide is like 270 at 162. Can't comment on performance but seem to fit your specs and riding style. 

Rides wide boards are also legit wide. Just checked the specs on the highlife and your looking at 268 on the 163w and 269 on 168w.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

jae said:


> mid season release or next year? teasers? :wink:


We're going to do a limited mid-season early release for next season. Like we've done with Ripsaw, Funslinger and Type Two. And then for 17/18 release a complete product line of boards in this series.


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

Brewtown said:


> Check out some Nitro boards, their wides are WIDE. The pantera and magnum both come in massive sizes the team wide is like 270 at 162. Can't comment on performance but seem to fit your specs and riding style.
> 
> Rides wide boards are also legit wide. Just checked the specs on the highlife and your looking at 268 on the 163w and 269 on 168w.


No experience with Ride, but Nitro makes good shit. Quality gear targeted towards core riders and toward the aggressive side of the spectrum.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Nivek said:


> I'm curious, how many brands have you actually ridden in the last 6 years?


Hmm, hahaha, I've ridden a few:embarrased1:

I'd have to sit down and think about it for a while.
I like trying different boards.


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

GDimac said:


> With you on that hundo percent. As stable as a mid-wide board feels at speed, i personally dont have as much fun compared to a tighter waist width. To each their own, as always I guess.


I've had narrow width boards though, I have normal size feet.
Shrink-tech let me squeeze onto really narrow boards.

I've owned a Lotus 157 & I bought 3 Palmer titanium channels all 164's.
Been there, done that.

The Palmer's were awesome, but they weren't that fun. 
Fun was not what they were designed for.

You could take em anywhere, They were twin like, ride em switch, all that stuff.
They just really liked going fast, really fast.
You couldn't put it severely on edge though, 45 degrees was the max.

That may be alright if you are riding flat groomers, 45 degree from flat is a fairly deep carve.

What if what your riding is close to 45 degrees, Now you gotta tilt your board a lot more to get some bite.

Best example I can think of is neni's profile pic.
See how steep that is?

How the hell you gonna be able to stop if you can't put your board on a steep enough angle, without getting boot out.

99% of the people that try a wide when they don't need to, don't set it up right.
That's why it's shut, and I agree.
Set em up like that & they are shut, not even rideable imo.

But when you do set it up right, you are splitting that extra cm. Half a cm on either side, not a big deal.

Setting it up wrong is like adding 2cm to the toe side & taking away 2 on the heel side edge.

It's all in the set up.
This is Carly, the super hot ticket checker.
This is her 5th or 6th time snowboarding, in her life.
Someone gave her an elan inverse 153? 
Shouldn't she be having troubles riding that West X 160?
Looks like she's having a blast to me.

[ame]https://vimeo.com/158567883[/ame]


TT


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

True, I hear you and that makes sense. But tbf, I never said wider wasnt fun. Just not as fun for me personally compared to smaller ww.

As much as I'd love to ride steeper stuff more often, its not as accessible to us here in Ontario as we don't have any legit mtns (Tremblant is closest thing we got relatively nearby). Only really get to ride steeper stuff on trips. That, and with my approx specs (5'7/180lbs/8.5 boots), it feels much more fun on the smaller ww for me personally.

For example, I demoed the Capita Mercury 159/25.9 ww for a day, and is the widest board I've rode to date. It was a ton of fun carving and felt so stable, even on the skating rink-like runs we have here in the ice coast. Just felt so much slower edge to edge, esp compared to the 24.8 ww of my Custom Twin, FA and Mullair, which I all enjoy riding. I could still play around a bit on the Mercury, but not as quickly in response compared to above mentioned boards I have. And that is a key aspect for me personally.


----------



## boogman (May 18, 2016)

Is burton discontinuing the barracuda?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

The Chairman said:


> We're going to do a limited mid-season early release for next season. Like we've done with Ripsaw, Funslinger and Type Two. And then for 17/18 release a complete product line of boards in this series.


there arent enough slutty goats in Colorado...


----------



## boardingschool (May 17, 2016)

Brewtown said:


> Check out some Nitro boards, their wides are WIDE. The pantera and magnum both come in massive sizes the team wide is like 270 at 162. Can't comment on performance but seem to fit your specs and riding style.
> 
> Rides wide boards are also legit wide. Just checked the specs on the highlife and your looking at 268 on the 163w and 269 on 168w.


Word, that's one brand I still need to check out - I was at one point going to pick up a Nitro Magnum, but then pulled the trigger on a raptor X instead. Still want to ride a magnum sometime, definitely seems like it's kinda the modern incarnation of the fatbob.


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

I feel for you big feet dudes. I wear size 9-10 boots (depending on brand) and I recently shelled out the bucks for some Salomon F4.0's that are freaking tiny (almost 2cm shorter than my last boots) and it's glorious. Terrain here is steep and I can now rail into it without fear of boots or bindings hitting the snow. It's going to take a while to completely unlearn all my adaptations around avoiding boot drag on steep terrain or when railing carves.

A board with a 26cm is not wide, It's really just wide enough for someone with size 11 boots. It's not even close to enough for someone with 13+ boots. Thankfully there are some good options out there these days including custom in extreme cases.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

poopresearch said:


> I feel for you big feet dudes. I wear size 9-10 boots (depending on brand) and I recently shelled out the bucks for some Salomon F4.0's that are freaking tiny (almost 2cm shorter than my last boots) and it's glorious. Terrain here is steep and I can now rail into it without fear of boots or bindings hitting the snow. It's going to take a while to completely unlearn all my adaptations around avoiding boot drag on steep terrain or when railing carves.
> 
> A board with a 26cm is not wide, It's really just wide enough for someone with size 11 boots. It's not even close to enough for someone with 13+ boots. Thankfully there are some good options out there these days including custom in extreme cases.


That much smaller? What size are the F4.0s and what size/model are the boots you compared them to?

I'm a size 10, hopefully picking up a 2009 162 Custom Wide for $100 in a few days just to try a wider board, I expect at 260ww I'll really like it for carving. I can get a little boot drag on my FA at 254.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Phedder said:


> That much smaller? What size are the F4.0s and what size/model are the boots you compared them to?
> 
> I'm a size 10, hopefully picking up a 2009 162 Custom Wide for $100 in a few days just to try a wider board, I expect at 260ww I'll really like it for carving. I can get a little boot drag on my FA at 254.


K, now this is a must.

With boots/feet that small, you are going to have to slide the binding closer to the toe side edge.
If the whole binding doesn't then you might have to move the heelcup forward & that'll push your whole foot forward.

This is not an optional thing, you must do this.
Or you just wasted $100 bucks.

I am 100% for wide decks, if they are set up right.
You can't ride em if they are not.


TT


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

EST bindings, so I can put them wherever I want  But I was just going to center my boots, I'll still have a little overhang so aiming for even toe and heel overhang. Pushing the toes much further forward seems like it would just defeat the purpose of less toe drag, I'm only gaining 3mm each side here. Really that's the equivalent of someone with size 9-9.5 boots riding mid 250 boards to my 10s on 260.


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

Phedder said:


> That much smaller? What size are the F4.0s and what size/model are the boots you compared them to?
> 
> I'm a size 10, hopefully picking up a 2009 162 Custom Wide for $100 in a few days just to try a wider board, I expect at 260ww I'll really like it for carving. I can get a little boot drag on my FA at 254.


The F4.0's are US 9.5 as were the previous boots (Salomon's flagship boot from a few years back but I can't remember the name). They are linerless and pretty low volume for their size so you'd be hard pressed to find a smaller boot out there.



Phedder said:


> EST bindings, so I can put them wherever I want  But I was just going to center my boots, I'll still have a little overhang so aiming for even toe and heel overhang. Pushing the toes much further forward seems like it would just defeat the purpose of less toe drag, I'm only gaining 3mm each side here. Really that's the equivalent of someone with size 9-9.5 boots riding mid 250 boards to my 10s on 260.


Once you get used to EST it's hard to go back. Even a few mm difference in terms of stance width or edge to edge centering actually make a pretty big difference.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I looked into a bit more and TGR had a video where he compared the F4.0s to Ions and they were pretty much on par, but comparing to some Dialogue Boa's there was a huge difference. Totally agree about being a few mm out though, width not so much for me but edge to edge I like being dead center.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

poopresearch said:


> The F4.0's are US 9.5 as were the previous boots (Salomon's flagship boot from a few years back but I can't remember the name). They are linerless and pretty low volume for their size so you'd be hard pressed to find a smaller boot out there.
> 
> Once you get used to EST it's hard to go back. Even a few mm difference in terms of stance width or edge to edge centering actually make a pretty big difference.


Y'know... I don't really care much about the minute fine tuning...... yeah, if the boots are too far heelside or toeside it's a problem, but if you have only a bit more heel or a bit more toe (like less than 1/4") it's not a big deal.

Stance width even less of a problem... I can ride at 22.5"-23" with no issues. I notice the 23" is wide, but between 22.5 and a little more or a little less, it's no problem.

Angles.... well, this I do notice. 
I can't ride at +15 front at all. Feels like I'm riding backwards hehehe and my front knee hurts. I also fall a lot... feels so unstable. 

+18 to +21 I could ride either angle no problem. I'm actually now riding +24 front and +6 back. But had to adapt the rear foot little by little from a -9 until I went full ++. But -6 or -9 it's not a big deal. But once you're in the +, I definitely notice the rear angle. From +3 to +6 it's a pretty noticeable difference for me. I can carve way better heelside, but I also hear my rear knee popping a bit more. Maybe I gotta get some muscle training or change a bit with the way I turn?? I'm not really sure if i'll keep the +6 or go back to +3 though. Or to +5 on EST.

So yeah.. EST is fine, cool and all; but it's not a deciding factor for me. Any board at reference +/- whatever the inserts allow is fine. And any angle +/- the 3º for normal bindings is fine by me. My favorite part of EST is the hinge...


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

I can relate to Phedder and Poop, when I bought the Vitas this year it was great to have that freedom to do whatever angle/stance width possible within what the board will allow. It was pretty awesome, how precise it could be. That when I tried non EST, felt way too limited. Tho I am gonna be getting the Now Drives for next season cos I loved it's responsiveness compared to the Diodes that I tried, so will just have to adjust back to that.

For majority of this past season, I rode at +11/-11 @ 20.5" or 21" width. Ya, I know narrower than the average and i used to ride at 22" ish, but I tried a friend's setup (with same body specs as me) that had 21" stance width and it felt wayyyy more comfortable and natural to me. Going edge to edge felt much quicker, for popping/Ollie's, and carving all felt so much better and more comfortable for me at the closer stance, that when I tried going back to 22", it felt way too wide for me.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

+11/-11 is essentially +12/-12 which you can do with any bindings. But definitely the option to do any angle and any width is cool.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

F1EA said:


> +11/-11 is essentially +12/-12 which you can do with any bindings. But definitely the option to do any angle and any width is cool.


Ya for sure. It was weird tho cos when I did +12/-12 on the non-EST it felt too duck for me for some reason (may have had my Vitas on +10/-10 than 11, actually). I felt more comfortable doing +9/-9 than +12/-12 on non-EST. But may just do +12/-9 for next season on the Drives, cos only drawback with the +9/-9 was that it would hurt my ankle and knees a little esp on my lead foot when I would do any rotations.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm not convinced that such fine tuning really matters - for most people the slack between the binding and the boot can easily result in more than 3 degrees of rotation and 0.5 inch of stance width between runs.
But the ease of adjustment (and the ability to do with the boot in the binding) is super neat.


----------



## Jessev2x (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm looking forward to the K2 Bottle Rocket. That thing looks sweet! I was about to buy a WWW 144CM, but the Bottle Rocket will also be offered in 144cm which is what I want. 

I want a short park board I can just cruise with and start hit some small park features with. Currently have a 150cm and 153cm so I want something small.


----------



## Kjschulz (May 5, 2016)

Surprised no one has mentioned the Ride war pig. Thing looks like it rips!!


----------



## theprocess (Sep 9, 2013)

Hoping to get my hands on a Spring Break Twin. Demoed one at the end of march and instantly had to have one. For me the asym sidecut really made switch feel more natural.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

theprocess said:


> Hoping to get my hands on a Spring Break Twin. Demoed one at the end of march and instantly had to have one. For me the asym sidecut really made switch feel more natural.


Buy whatever you want, and while there are a lot of snowboards that look the same out there, it's hard to look at the Spring Break and NOT think Corey ripped off the Ride Helix. 

Also what is people's obsession with believing asym makes switch better? It's a twin, the nose and tail are the same, just like every other twin out there. It changes heelside, not switch vs regular.


----------



## theprocess (Sep 9, 2013)

The asym sidecut helps my weaker heelside riding switch. Just feels more natural and confidence inspiring. What works for me might not work for others. 

Ive never been a fan of Ride boards but worth a look at the Helix. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Placebo.

Also, going a step further, how is asym working better in foot deep powder. You
Aren't carving


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

The asym sidecut improves my skidded and rudder turns like nothing else...


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

What does a foot of powder have to do with it? Do you see an influx of people looking for asym twin powder boards(seems pointless) or something? I don't get it.

I think you are right about the placebo effect though in regards to asym helping switch.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

And confirmation bias. Someone gets an Asym twin with the intention of improving their switch riding. They dedicate more time and effort to working on switch, they improve rapidly, credit goes to the asym twin, not the additional time and effort involved.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

are there any mass produced directional asyms out there? just curious, not about the cost effectiveness of alienating 30% of riders (seems like 50% to me, hell maybe even more). A goofy/regular directional asym board would be kinda cool, but hell on a manufacturing/retail point.

stupid question? yeah, but I can't help asking even though I know it is.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Gnu Zoid comes to mind.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Phedder said:


> Gnu Zoid comes to mind.


I tried googling it before I asked but came up with nothing but yes. boards. thanks! Props to gnu for taking on that risk.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

taco tuesday said:


> What does a foot of powder have to do with it? Do you see an influx of people looking for asym twin powder boards(seems pointless) or something? I don't get it.
> 
> I think you are right about the placebo effect though in regards to asym helping switch.


The Capita Spring Break twin is a powder board with asym tech. Again, if you aren't digging in and carving, why the fuck do you need asym tech?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Nolefan2011 said:


> The Capita Spring Break twin is a powder board with asym tech. Again, if you aren't digging in and carving, why the fuck do you need asym tech?


A: Why are you getting so aggro?

2: The 2017 Capita Spring Break Asym Twin was to me described as a park board by the Capita people, not a powder board. Twin, camber, asym.

iii: Have you had any Oreos recently? They're delicious. I like to pull two of them apart, discard* a chocolate side from each cookie, then put the two together to make a truly double-stuffed Oreo. The branded double-stuffed Oreos are really only like 1.5 times stuffed.




*by discard I mean I crumble them up and eat them on ice cream at a later date.


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

People are pretty salty, but I guess it's been a while since most of us have gotten our snow fix. :smile:

I don't see why an asym board wouldn't potentially help with switch. It's a feature that is intended to help with turning so why wouldn't it benefit someone most when riding with their weaker stance?

I've been riding 27 years, I'm ambidextrous, and I spend at least 25% of my time riding switch. I'm pretty damn good at switch, but riding RCR boards helped my switch this year because they are less catchy when changing edges. I didn't even notice it regular, but these little things make a noticeable difference for switch.

I have no experience with asym boards, but I'm more than willing to buy the idea that some folks find them helpful for switch. 
>


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

these boards look too nice. I'm so torn... want to buy a board. 

1. the new yes optimistic
2. the lago open road
3. Rossignol XV 
4. arbor bryan iguchi rockered (i don't like rocker but it would be a nice quiver board just incase the mood struck)

in that order... 

so i guess i'm really torn between the new optimistic, and the lago open road.

can't wait for the open road to have a review posted. i can't find a single review anywhere on it!


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

dave785 said:


> these boards look too nice. I'm so torn... want to buy a board.
> 
> 1. the new yes optimistic
> 2. the lago open road
> ...


the lago open road is on sale $300 on his site Lago Snowboards


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

At the end of the day it's just a piece of wood with some fiber glass and some metal. 

Whatever helps the rider accomplish whatever they want.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Nivek said:


> Also what is people's obsession with believing asym makes switch better? It's a twin, the nose and tail are the same, just like every other twin out there. It changes heelside, not switch vs regular.



It is a fact that an asym heel side cut makes switch better for the average rider. Probably makes no difference for someone who rides either direction naturally. For myself and many others I know, it just feels smoother and easier to lock in. Like previously stated it is confidence inspiring which promotes more of it. Going from a type two or slinger to a proto hd riding switch and then back to the asym boards you can really feel the difference. I did the comparison first hand.


----------



## DoubleA (Apr 30, 2014)

Curious for reviews on the wood/fiberglass/metal combinations that are the '17 Niche Story and the Open Road.
Those who know are reading but keeping the secrets.
Looks like we'll all have to wait and enjoy our Oreos for now.


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

The Chairman said:


> We have a series of tapered boards in the works TT, that I believe will be right up your alley.





The Chairman said:


> I hear you boardingschool. We'll have a board in the series I just mentioned to TT that is going to fit this bill.


Is it too early to divulge any specifics in this regard? I bet a Swift crossed with a Chairman 173 with a pinch of Summit 172 and a 27ish cm waist could potentially be a perfect do-it-all, big mountain board for the larger fellow. Combine a Swift nose and rocker/camber profile with the sidecut profile of the Chairman, add in some of the the Summit's taper, make the thing, like, 175-178 cms long and either pin out the tail or copy that of the swift, and you'd have a real weapon (though, admittedly, there may not be enough demand to make it viable from a sales perspective).


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

Alonzo said:


> Is it too early to divulge any specifics in this regard? I bet a Summit 172 crossed with a Chairman 173 with a pinch of Swift and a 27 cm waist could potentially be a perfect do-it-all, big mountain board for the larger fellow. Combine a Swift nose and some of the the Summit's taper with sidecut profile of the Chairman, make the thing, like, 175-178 cms long and either pin out the tail or copy that of the swift, and you'd have a real weapon (though, admittedly, there may not be enough demand to make it viable).


Glad you're interested Alonzo. It is way too early for me to release specifics on the boards. But, I can tell you that we will have a "Big Gun" in the Shaper Series. We know it's a small market but feel it's important to have a long board. I can tell you there will be 3 sizes in the Big Gun and one around 174cm, with 21mm of taper. This size won't be in the pre-release of the series for the 2016/17 season but will be in our line 17/18.


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

The Chairman said:


> Glad you're interested Alonzo. It is way too early for me to release specifics on the boards. But, I can tell you that we will have a "Big Gun" in the Shaper Series. We know it's a small market but feel it's important to have a long board. I can tell you there 3 sizes in the Big Gun and one around 174cm with 21mm of taper. This size won't be in the pre-release of the series fo the 2016/17 season but will be in our line 17/18.


Sweet. Thanks for the prompt reply. Along with all the other backcountry man-apes on here, I wait with bated breath. It's nice to know someone is thinking about us.

Cheers.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

Sure thing Alonzo. We should never stop thinking about you backcountry man apes! Those are some of the guys who really helped build the Never Summer brand. My brother is one. He rode the 170 Legacy for years but needless to say is on the 73 Chairman now.


----------

